# how do i deactivate program guide update in 222k?



## dishxpert (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello there,

I have a 211k with latest s/w (cant rem now), but at 3:00 it wants to take an update for program guide. While that is a good time, i've tried to find in the menu how i can activate/deactivate this option like i have done to the inactivity timer cos i may want to attach an external hdd shortly and wouldnt want my recordings to be affected.

Can this be turned off, and if no, is there another (previous) s/w with this option? can s/w be rolled back? a little help would go a far way.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There is no way that I know of to disable the nightly guide update... but why would you want to? If it doesn't update, then your guide data will be out-of-synch with reality and it will ultimately render your timers invalid as you will have no future guide data if you don't let it update regularly.

That said, there should be a way to change the time of day/night when it actually does the update.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is your concern with software updates or guide updates?

Guide updates happen all throughout the day, not just at reboot. You have no control over them and they shouldn't negatively impact your experience as Stewart points out.

Unless you are participating in official product testing, you have no options for software updates other than when to check for them each day.


----------

